

5" resistive touchscreen MID, Google Android 2.0, GPS, WiFi ,3G from 189$ - enso-now

We would like your precious feedback about our product.
Here is the link : http://enso-now.com
======
noonespecial
Is it real or is it joojoo?

I've been looking forever for a (cheap enough) tiny touchscreen wifi device to
embed into laser cut switch-plates and stick on my walls to control my X10
stuff. This looks close enough to get my interest. I think I'll need to root
android to do what I want to do though. Is rooting android hard on this
device?

How big is this usb dongle that gets you 3g? A picture would be helpful. The
absence of one creates the impression that its been omitted for good reason,
ie: its completely impractical to actually ever use.

Bluetooth?

External keyboard?

Charging dock or must we fiddle with little wires and connectors to charge it,
get our music out of it?

Expansion interface port like iphone, or all/only usb?

Usb host mode, slave mode (like a disk) or both.

You product is an early adopter/uber-geek toy, you need to add the ability to
drill down to much, much more technical detail in your web site. You need more
pictures, and probably video of the device in action. I've got my finger on
the paypal button, I need just the tiniest nudge to give this thing a try.

~~~
kqr2
You might want to check out a Chumby One for $120:

<https://store.chumby.com/>

~~~
noonespecial
I like chumbies, I made a neat robot with a pulled apart chumby as a brain,
but it takes a lot of pulling apart and re-jiggering to make a chumby fit in a
wall plate. Its fun to do it once, its decidedly less fun to do it 10 times.

I'm about to just use ipod touches and give up on some of the more advanced
stuff I wanted to do. I was hoping to use picwing frames but they turned out
to be more vapor than real. I thought cruchpads were going to be it, and then
they got joojoo-ed. Still looking.

~~~
MaysonL
Did you check out the Zii Egg?

------
portman
As an ecommerce guy, I can't help but point out a few quirks on the online
store:

* Tab index on /n/MyAccount/newshipping-addresses.php is way off. Try tabbing through the form.

* The JavaScript alerts when you do something CORRECT are very nonstandard. JavaScript modal dialogs are commonly reserved for client-side ERRORS, not after you submit a form correctly.

~~~
enso-now
Thanks for your reply. It is precious. We will fix that asap. Alberto

------
kqr2
Hmm, it looks like their web site was recycled from a clothing retailer or
something.

When you click on the picture of their epad, you get a picture of a white
shirt.

<http://enso-now.com/n/Store/step1.php>

Also, it looks like the enso-now logo is a black version of the Lucent logo.

[http://business-
meetings.co.uk/images/New%20Lucent%20logo%20...](http://business-
meetings.co.uk/images/New%20Lucent%20logo%20stacked.jpg)

Also, I couldn't find detailed technical specs. What processor? Amount of RAM,
etc. ?

I would wait for a critical review before ordering.

~~~
enso-now
Hi, thanks for your feedback. It is greatly appreciated. I wouldn't have found
that bug easily. Yes the system is built on a codebase i use for my works, i
am also a web developer. Regarding the Lucent logo, yes, it is based on the
Enso character, you can find more informations about it here :
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ens%C5%8D> I think it is widely use on the web
because it is actually looking nice. Just google at
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=enso&...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=enso&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=)
and you will see that. I agree with you about a review before ordering.
thanks. Alberto

------
jrockway
A DSP that does video and audio decoding, like Archos' device would be nice.
The problem with Archos' device is their terrible customer service and even
worse custom software.

I really want a nice ~32G music/video player that uses Android. I do have the
Archos device, and the hardware is nice, but the software is So. Fucking. Bad.
I will write it myself if I am allowed to, but I can't flash my own firmware
or have root access, so that's not possible.

Also, the screenshot on your web page is not Android 2.0.

~~~
enso-now
Hi, thanks for your comment. With an additional t-flash card you can expand
the device memory. Alberto

~~~
jrockway
Yeah, but without a DSP chip for audio decoding, the battery is going to last
about 20 minutes.

~~~
enso-now
Did i ever say that our device does not have a DSP ? thanks. Alberto

~~~
jacquesm
No, but you also don't say that it does. So does it ?

~~~
enso-now
I will update the specs page. Yes it does. Thanks!

------
Interficiam
This looks like something that is too good to be true. Unfortunately most of
the times, that means it isn't true. I'll wait with buying this untill I read
some reviews. But if it works like the site makes me believe, I'll certainly
buy one.

p.s. I couldn't find that it is a resistive screen on the site, only in this
title.

------
aristus
I was just about to buy a SmartQ v5, or a Ramos w7, for precisely this
purpose. Well done.

Now, before you get my $189, tell me more about this "external USB 3G"
business. Does this device come with a 3G radio, or not? That's like saying my
laptop "has 3G" because it has a USB port.

~~~
enso-now
Hi, thanks for your feedback. The 3G comes through an external micro USB
dongle, which is designed to be as smallest as possible. Stay tuned on the web
site, in the next days we will be posting detailed pictures. Thanks!

~~~
anateus
But does this dongle come with the device? What services is it compatible
with?

~~~
enso-now
Yes the dongle is included. You have to tell us which country you live in, and
which operator(s) you intend to use it with. We currently support Asian,
American and European standards for 3G.

------
enso-now
What are your impressions about this device ?

~~~
Cayenne
I would not buy one based on what I've learned so far. Having a dongle for 3G
connectivity seems like a bad design decision. The storage seems anemic, at
just 2gb, and the main memory being 256mb makes me wonder why I would want to
get rid of my old N800 for this.

It would be acceptable if the dongle was in an internal or snap-in bay of some
sort, so that it could not accidentally become dislodged and did not mar the
shape of the device.

~~~
enso-now
Yes, right. The main selling point of this device, is the small size, that
makes it really easy to carry in your pocket.Also as mentioned in previus
comments in this thread, the 3G dongle is designed to be as smallest as
possible. Regarding the anemic storage, you can always upgrade it with
T-Flash. And the RAM memory is good enough to run smoothly with any
application. Thanks for your comment.

